# Glamis Black Bag Project Launches Initiative to Preserve the Dunes



## VS_Goose

*
Is "pack it in, pack it out" too much to ask?*

Venture to almost any public riding area immediately after a holiday weekend and you’re likely to find piles of trash, water bottles and empty beer cans left behind. In high trafficked areas like Glamis, California, the amount of refuse left behind is disturbing. While this behavior is detestable and no doubt a significant factor in the closing of popular riding areas, a group of Glamis regulars have launched the Glamis Black Bag Project as a way to encourage people to practice good stewardship of the dunes and take their garbage with them.

Check out the videos here: Glamis Black Bag Project Launches Initiative to Preserve the Dunes - ATV.com


----------

